# P&O "R" class



## burjp (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi everyone.

Sorry to bother you , but would anyone know where to find G/A plans for the Rawalpindi/Ranchi class of 1925?
I guess that these plans were published in the Shipbuilder Magazine around 1925 ,or possibly in the shipbuilding and shipping record . 
Would anyone know which issue ? Please name date and pages so that copies of the plans and related articles might be ordered from the Maritime Museum.

Plus , would anyone know a Federal Standard equivalent to P&O stone colour for upperworks . I know that there were Light and dark stone schemes ( the light stone was apparently used on the Trident tankers of the sixties), but which is which ? Dark stone looks a reddish brown on some postcard reproductions, greyish on others , and "light earth" like shade on some others.
Which one was it ? Do they have it in the Humbrol range ?

I'm building a 1/1000 Comorin from plans reproduced in "miniature ships models" , by Frank Bowen .

Thanks in advance ;

J.P.BUREL


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

*P&O "R" CLASS*

Hi,just A Long Shot .if You Get Hold Of "model Boats" Magazine Both They And A Company Who Advertise In The Mag Called "x Plans" Both Do Plans Of Old Ships Like That At 1:1200 Scale But Quite Detailed For Minature Modellers. I Think That The Old Rawalpindi Was One Of Those That Had Plans.cheers,neil.


----------

